
Alexa and Google Home ‘have capacity to predict if couple struggling’ - pseudolus
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/alexa-relationship-dating-google-home-advice-imperial-college-research-a8658976.html
======
greenyoda
> "In-home listening devices will soon be able to judge how functional
> relationships are as well as interrupt an argument with an idea for how to
> resolve it, the study said. ... The technology would reach a verdict through
> acoustic analysis of communication between couples – examining everything
> from everyday encounters to arguments."

Currently, these devices only start listening when users ask them to, but
understanding relationships would require the owners of these devices to
consent to being constantly monitored.

